# Central Mass. Gameday, Tomorrow, Who wants to game with piratecat?



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 19, 2005)

I have been considering holding a gameday in Worcester, Ma. Sometime in late september, or early October.

I have plenty of parking, and live close to the worcester train station. I could fit 3 or possibly 4 games at one time. We have 2 cats and 0 smokers.

So any takers?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 20, 2005)

Post this in the general forum.  Usually the Game Day threads start in there.  You'll get a lot more responses there.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 20, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Post this in the general forum.  Usually the Game Day threads start in there.  You'll get a lot more responses there.




Tecnically that is not true, because I did post this in the general forum (also) and I got zero responses.   

While in this forum I got 1 response (yours).  :\


----------



## dpetroc (Jul 20, 2005)

Whadja have in mind?  I run three games that take most of my time, so a game day may or may not be of interest.

I play rpgs (D&D 3.0/3.5; Starship Troopers, Oriental Adventures, Call of Cthulhu D20...)..


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 21, 2005)

dpetroc said:
			
		

> Whadja have in mind?  I run three games that take most of my time, so a game day may or may not be of interest.
> 
> I play rpgs (D&D 3.0/3.5; Starship Troopers, Oriental Adventures, Call of Cthulhu D20...)..




A gameday is people getting together to play 1-shot's, with people they don't normally play with, usually of game systems they don't normally play. (It could be a chance to find some new "recruits" for Starship Troopers.) 

I would probably have 2 time slots (11am to 3pm; 4pm to 8 pm) with three (or possibly 4) rooms to play gams.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 21, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tecnically that is not true, because I did post this in the general forum (also) and I got zero responses.
> 
> While in this forum I got 1 response (yours).  :\




Are you serious?!  When did you post it?  I must have completely missed it.  The couple of Boston EN World game days I've been have been wildly successful and a blast.  The only thing I can think of is that scheduling something in the summer might be a little more difficult for some people (plus GenCon is coming up).

Try posting again, seriously.  I've actually been hoping for another game day in the area to pop up.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 21, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Are you serious?!  When did you post it?  I must have completely missed it.  The couple of Boston EN World game days I've been have been wildly successful and a blast.  The only thing I can think of is that scheduling something in the summer might be a little more difficult for some people (plus GenCon is coming up).
> 
> Try posting again, seriously.  I've actually been hoping for another game day in the area to pop up.




Link

Sometime in _Late September, or Early October._


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 21, 2005)

Gave you a little bump.


----------



## dpetroc (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, also note that Worcester area has been difficult to recruit gamers.  I've had a game running for two years -- one of my players is from Newton, one from Haverhill.  The third is from Auburn. We haven't had much success since.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 21, 2005)

dpetroc said:
			
		

> Well, also note that Worcester area has been difficult to recruit gamers.  I've had a game running for two years -- one of my players is from Newton, one from Haverhill.  The third is from Auburn. We haven't had much success since.




True

But a campaign is a long term comitment, a gameday is a 1 day get-together. 

Recruiting strangers, online, to play a new or different game system can be challenging. 

A gameday could give people a chance to meet you, play with you, try someting different. Then if they have fun, then they are "might" make the effort to join a group.


----------



## dpetroc (Jul 21, 2005)

Timing is bad. I'm travelling or otherwise engaged on the weekends from mid-August till mid-October.  The only weekend I'm not travelling I'm running Starship Troopers as a demo at the Whiz in westborough.  

If it can be done late October, I can probably recruit another person.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 7, 2005)

I have negotiated a date. 

Saturday, October 22nd

more info to follow


----------



## The Souljourner (Aug 12, 2005)

I can probably make this.  It would be cool to meet up with other area gamers (well, Worcester's not exactly "area" for me, but at least it's somewhat near).  I have 7 friends with whom I game regularly, and might be able to drag some along... one of which lives in Holden and therefore has no excuse not to go (well, other than the fact he has a 3 week old son... but the kid'll be a couple months by that time... certainly old enough to leave with mom for an afternoon).

-The Souljourner


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 12, 2005)

The Souljourner said:
			
		

> I can probably make this.  It would be cool to meet up with other area gamers (well, Worcester's not exactly "area" for me, but at least it's somewhat near).  I have 7 friends with whom I game regularly, and might be able to drag some along... one of which lives in Holden and therefore has no excuse not to go (well, other than the fact he has a 3 week old son... but the kid'll be a couple months by that time... certainly old enough to leave with mom for an afternoon).
> 
> -The Souljourner




Looks like I'll have to clean out the back room.

Most people are posting to This Thread


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 26, 2005)

There are still openings, for players or DM's


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's this coming saturday 

3 seats left


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 21, 2005)

We currently have openings in: 

Grim Tales (using GlassJaw’s variant ruleset); The Mechatropolis of Blacktarn - _“Blood and Guts”_ : GlassJaw

_“Secrets and Cesspools”_ ; A Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2nd edition: Piratecat 

_"Would you like some Clones with that?" _ ; Paranoia using a Unisystem conversion: Guedo79

_“Swabs”_ ; Arcana Evolved/Spelljammer/Airships action/murdery mystery adventure: Varianor Abroad

Sidewinder Recoiled. _"Seven Outlaws in Search of a Bank"_ ; SilverMoon

Link


----------

